# Official Arteon Wheels/Tires thread



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm hoping we can use this thread as a reference thread with useful information on aftermarket and stock wheel/tire setups for Arteons. A one stop shop if you will for those looking for information. Hopefully this does not get moved to the Wheels/Tires forum as this thread is specific to Arteons. 

Please include the following information in your post if you have it along with pics. The more info the better! 


Wheel size
Offset
Weight
Wheel finish
Wheel brand/Style
Bolt pattern
Tire size
Tire brand/model
Spacer dimensions (if applicable)
Suspension mods (if applicable)

Let the information begin!


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

I'll start things off just to get going. Nothing special here, hence why I'm looking for info for a new setup LOL


18 x 8
+40mm offset
30lb
Aluminum / Glossy black
OEM VW / Muscat
5 x 112 bolt pattern
245/45/18
Continental / Pro Contact
No spacers
No suspension mods


----------



## drmario515 (Jul 8, 2012)

OEM 20x8 ET40 VW Rosarios 
Tires: OEM 245/35/20 Continental ProContact 
Suspension: H&R Super Sport Springs for Audi S3 
Spacers: ECS 10/17.5mm 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

drmario515 said:


> OEM 20x8 ET40 VW Rosarios
> Tires: OEM 245/35/20 Continental ProContact
> Suspension: H&R Super Sport Springs for Audi S3
> Spacers: ECS 10/17.5mm
> ...


Beautiful! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Milt IV 84 said:


> I'll start things off just to get going. Nothing special here, hence why I'm looking for info for a new setup LOL
> 
> 
> 18 x 8
> ...


21 Uranus gray SEL R-line with standard OEM 19" Montevideo wheels and OEM Continental pro contact tires. (40mm offset, 19"x8", 112x5 bolt pattern)

Lowered on H&R springs (1" front/1.3" rear) 10mm spacers up front and 15mm in rear. No rubbing, creaks, or funny smells.









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Copbait said:


> 21 Uranus gray SEL R-line with standard OEM 19" Montevideo wheels and OEM Continental pro contact tires. (40mm offset, 19"x8", 112x5 bolt pattern)
> 
> Lowered on H&R springs (1" front/1.3" rear) 10mm spacers up front and 15mm in rear. No rubbing, creaks, or funny smells.
> 
> ...


Excellent! LOL at "Uranus Gray"😂


----------



## hoosier1661 (Mar 21, 2002)

Great idea - thanks for starting this. Does anyone know how much the Rosario's weigh? I can't find that info anywhere.


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

hoosier1661 said:


> Great idea - thanks for starting this. Does anyone know how much the Rosario's weigh? I can't find that info anywhere.


Rosarios are 32.5lb each.


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Where are the aftermarket wheel guys? That's the info I'm really interested in LOL. looking at you @Jlaw86 @jesse.garcia.319 @okie-S281 @bgc996 @vdubs kopfschuss GLI


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

20 x 8.5
+38mm offset
Aluminum / Glossy black
OEM VW / Suzuka
5 x 112 bolt pattern
245/35/20
Conti Extreme Contact 
No spacers
No suspension mods


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Toyin said:


> 20 x 8.5
> +38mm offset
> Aluminum / Glossy black
> OEM VW / Suzuka
> ...


I really like those! My Muscats are pretty much the only factory wheel I don't care for. Figures LOL.


----------



## Jlaw86 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey fellas, 

Here's my setup 
-vmr810 in gunmetal
-19x8.5 
-ET35
-Sumitomo HTR A/S P02 245/40/19. 
-5x112
-stock centerbore , no hub centric rings required 
-no spacers 
-ABT sportline springs 
-no rubbing, nice mild drop 
-rides like stock


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Jlaw86 said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> Here's my setup
> -vmr810 in gunmetal
> ...


Damn that looks good! The want for new wheels is real LOL. Thanks for posting!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Milt IV 84 said:


> I really like those!


Want to buy a set of those 20" OEM "Braseltons"?
I have a set of dealer take offs
(charcoal/machined finish)


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

I believe that the Braseltons are the 21" version. @bgc996 has these on his car and IMO it's the best looking Arteon on these boards. These pics are reason I went with my wheel choice (I wasn't brave enough to try 21" wheels)

View attachment 85996


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Toyin said:


> I believe that the Braseltons are the 21" version. @bgc996 has these on his car and IMO it's the best looking Arteon on these boards. These pics are reason I went with my wheel choice (I wasn't brave enough to try 21" wheels)


Nah, they're still the Braseltons 


https://di-uploads-pod16.dealerinspire.com/emichvw/uploads/2019/12/MY2020_Retail_Order_Guide_US_tiguan-1.pdf




https://di-uploads-pod16.dealerinspire.com/emichvw/uploads/2018/11/2019_VW_Tiguan_Order_Guide.pdf


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

They came in both 20 and 21. Tig got 20. Atlas got 21.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

Is there a difference between the Suzaka and Braselton? Or they the same wheel with different names depending on the market?

20" Suzaka Tiguan Wheel


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Toyin said:


> Is there a difference between the Suzaka and Braselton? Or they the same wheel with different names depending on the market?
> 
> 20" Suzaka Tiguan Wheel


I just cross referenced part numbers, and my discovery brought me to the conclusion that they are the same. Same p/n and same PR code.

There is also a 19” version that’s sold on the T-Roc.


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> Want to buy a set of those 20" OEM "Braseltons"?
> I have a set of dealer take offs
> (charcoal/machined finish)


I'm really leaning towards aftermarket right now. Have my eye on some Nuespeed RSe102 in Hyper Black 20 x 9 +40mm. 

That being said I am slightly interested. Do these Braseltons have tires? What are you looking to get for them? Where are you located? Thanks!


----------



## Mmccoy998 (Jun 2, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> Want to buy a set of those 20" OEM "Braseltons"?
> I have a set of dealer take offs
> (charcoal/machined finish)


Are these still available? 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Milt IV 84 said:


> That being said I am slightly interested. Do these Braseltons have tires? What are you looking to get for them? Where are you located? Thanks!


No tires, wheels only

southeast Michigan


Mmccoy998 said:


> Are these still available?


Yes


----------



## KM_VW (Dec 10, 2020)

Had to stick with 18“ living in pothole capital of the world. And it’s my wife’s daily driver, so… Was going for an Audi A5 SportBack split-spoke look.


18” wheels
35mm offset
Anthracite with machined face
Brand: BBS SX (Tire Rack)
OEM 18” Continentals
No spacers or suspension mods


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

KM_VW said:


> Had to stick with 18“ living in pothole capital of the world. And it’s my wife’s daily driver, so… Was going for an Audi A5 SportBack split-spoke look.
> 
> 
> 18” wheels
> ...


Damn that looks good! I swear wheels just totally change the look of a vehicle. More than ANY other mod.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

While I know wheels are very subjective, those BBS SX are a grand slam to me. Hartmann has a very similar rep in the 20”. I really don’t care for the oem wheel the car came with, just haven’t made a decision on what is next. Like the braseltons, but just not a fan of machined wheels, I prefer painted. Just my 2 cents


----------



## KM_VW (Dec 10, 2020)

Jhawkcclux said:


> While I know wheels are very subjective, those BBS SX are a grand slam to me. Hartmann has a very similar rep in the 20”. I really don’t care for the oem wheel the car came with, just haven’t made a decision on what is next. Like the braseltons, but just not a fan of machined wheels, I prefer painted. Just my 2 cents


Thanks. This BBS design is available in 19” and 20” fitment for the Arteon (and would look stellar IMO.) Also offered in bright silver and gunmetal finish. Not cheap in the larger size and anthracite finish.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KM_VW said:


> Thanks. This BBS design is available in 19” and 20” fitment for the Arteon (and would look stellar IMO.) Also offered in bright silver and gunmetal finish. Not cheap in the larger size and anthracite finish.


Didn't see them listed under Arteon fitment, but found them in 20" by using a Audi A5. They're super sharp BUT they're heavy at 37lbs, $500/each, and kind of aggressive at 20x9 ET30. 

But even in 18", they look good on your car


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> Want to buy a set of those 20" OEM "Braseltons"?
> I have a set of dealer take offs
> (charcoal/machined finish)


PM sent


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

So, while trying to figure out what my next move on wheels will be, I got a little creative. Had some left over vinyl so I covered the OEM bump for grins. Wrong type of vinyl (matte vs gloss like wheels). Looks decent for 30 mins of cut and stick, pic is from 8’ away. Will look at it for the weekend and see if it grows on me


----------



## Johnotis10 (Apr 2, 2012)

Jhawkcclux said:


> So, while trying to figure out what my next move on wheels will be, I got a little creative. Had some left over vinyl so I covered the OEM bump for grins. Wrong type of vinyl (matte vs gloss like wheels). Looks decent for 30 mins of cut and stick, pic is from 8’ away. Will look at it for the weekend and see if it grows on me
> View attachment 94914
> View attachment 94914


Is this like a “find out what is different” between both pictures? Both look identical to me.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

My bad, those were same pics. Here is oem wheel and the pic again


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

I got a black crayon that might work better

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Great advice, I’ll try that next. Don’t quit your day job funny man


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

What is wrong with people? are you guys literally just bored looking for inane things to do? Struggling to understand why a grown man would be cutting out little triangles of black vinyl and applying them to the wheels. It is absurd.


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

T16 said:


> What is wrong with people? are you guys literally just bored looking for inane things to do? Struggling to understand why a grown man would be cutting out little triangles of black vinyl and applying them to the wheels. It is absurd.


This may not be the right place for you. This entire forum is literally structured around modifying your vehicle. Perhaps you should be asking yourself what is wrong with YOU.


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Jhawkcclux said:


> My bad, those were same pics. Here is oem wheel and the pic again
> View attachment 94920
> View attachment 94921
> View attachment 94922


Looks better now than previously IMO. Had you not said you used vinyl nobody would have even noticed. I'm sure it looks even better when not right up close. I say get some gloss black, redo it, and roll them ****s til you get new wheels.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Jhawkcclux said:


> My bad, those were same pics. Here is oem wheel and the pic again
> View attachment 94920
> View attachment 94921
> View attachment 94922


I just ordered new wheels, but your idea crossed my mind...not gonna lie.
It looks better from far away though, but I'm not sure I'd stick with the look long term


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> I just ordered new wheels, but your idea crossed my mind...not gonna lie.
> It looks better from far away though, but I'm not sure I'd stick with the look long term


That particular rim looks better from a distance, it just look too busy close up. With part of the rim black out, it looks even worst close up and from away.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, opinions are certainly like buttholes, everybody got one......
my car, my time, my money. Like Milt said, site is about trying things. I generally try to refrain from the negative crap, but everyone is so brave on the keyboard these days. 
im a pretty much live and let live. While I would never own a purple car, I see a hellcat in purple, I’m like, oh yeah. Wouldn’t be in my garage, but if you want it in yours, good on ya.
lots of good dudes on here w good advice and opinions, I appreciate that, but as elsewear, a lot of d bags as well.

I hope people keep posting pics of different things, that’s what makes this site decent


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Well, opinions are certainly like buttholes, everybody got one......
> my car, my time, my money. Like Milt said, site is about trying things. I generally try to refrain from the negative crap, but everyone is so brave on the keyboard these days.
> im a pretty much live and let live. While I would never own a purple car, I see a hellcat in purple, I’m like, oh yeah. Wouldn’t be in my garage, but if you want it in yours, good on ya.
> lots of good dudes on here w good advice and opinions, I appreciate that, but as elsewear, a lot of d bags as well.
> ...


I apologize, did not mean to offend you And did not meant to bring negativity into this thread But I would think you would want a honest opinion rather than a participation trophy. Thank you for sharing your project, it lets everybody look at it before diving into it. I am sure a lot of people find the rim mods great, like you said, its all about trying new things.
Mod on.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

No apology needed, and definitely no participation ribbons. Opinions are welcome, everyone has their own sweet spot. Like I said, I pay my own damn bills, and if I want to cut little triangles out, I’ll do it all damn day, ha! Guess I’m just to cheap to buy new wheels..... not really, just can’t figure out what I want just yet. What did snbrdan end up with? Hhmmm?
btw, did find some gloss in a cabinet and did the other side. Looks better, matches the rest of the wheel (and I did a better job on template). 🍺


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Well, opinions are certainly like buttholes, everybody got one......
> my car, my time, my money. Like Milt said, site is about trying things. I generally try to refrain from the negative crap, but everyone is so brave on the keyboard these days.
> im a pretty much live and let live. While I would never own a purple car, I see a hellcat in purple, I’m like, oh yeah. Wouldn’t be in my garage, but if you want it in yours, good on ya.
> lots of good dudes on here w good advice and opinions, I appreciate that, but as elsewear, a lot of d bags as well.
> ...


I respect the modders. It’s not for me but I appreciate what you guys do. With that said I am an LSU fan and love the color purple. Geaux Tigahs 😀


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Well, opinions are certainly like buttholes, everybody got one......
> my car, my time, my money. Like Milt said, site is about trying things. I generally try to refrain from the negative crap, but everyone is so brave on the keyboard these days.
> im a pretty much live and let live. While I would never own a purple car, I see a hellcat in purple, I’m like, oh yeah. Wouldn’t be in my garage, but if you want it in yours, good on ya.
> lots of good dudes on here w good advice and opinions, I appreciate that, but as elsewear, a lot of d bags as well.
> ...


I just ordered new wheels and guaranteed 50% will hate them and have something negative to say lol. I love them though so that's all that matters to me. I can't wait for them to get here!


----------



## Mmccoy998 (Jun 2, 2019)

Milt IV 84 said:


> I just ordered new wheels and guaranteed 50% will hate them and have something negative to say lol. I love them though so that's all that matters to me. I can't wait for them to get here!


What did you end up deciding on? 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Mmccoy998 said:


> What did you end up deciding on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Asanti ABL-27 in brushed titanium 20x8.5 et38 with 245/35r20 Geneal Gmax.


----------



## Mmccoy998 (Jun 2, 2019)

Milt IV 84 said:


> Asanti ABL-27 in brushed titanium 20x8.5 et38 with 245/35r20 Geneal Gmax.


Those are gonna look really good! I've been trying to figure out what to get myself but can't make up my mind

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Mmccoy998 said:


> Those are gonna look really good! I've been trying to figure out what to get myself but can't make up my mind
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I went back and forth for weeks. I was certain at least three different times. I'm 85% sure I made the right choice LOL


----------



## Mmccoy998 (Jun 2, 2019)

Haha I feel your pain. Just when I think I've made up my mind, I realize I haven't

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmccoy998 (Jun 2, 2019)

Milt IV 84 said:


> I went back and forth for weeks. I was certain at least three different times. I'm 85% sure I made the right choice LOL


I'm seriously considering these









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Mmccoy998 said:


> I'm seriously considering these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at those. I've been on fitment industries so much my wife thinks I'm having an affair LMAO


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Here is what they look like


----------



## Mmccoy998 (Jun 2, 2019)

Milt IV 84 said:


> Here is what they look like


I googled them as soon as you said which one lol. Can't wait to see them on the car! 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Mmccoy998 said:


> I googled them as soon as you said which one lol. Can't wait to see them on the car!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


It said two to three weeks for delivery so If anyone needs me i'll be staring out the front window for the next few weeks....


----------



## Mmccoy998 (Jun 2, 2019)

Milt IV 84 said:


> It said two to three weeks for delivery so If anyone needs me i'll be staring out the front window for the next few weeks....




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Are you guys looking at the weights of these wheels, when shopping?
Just curious. 

I definitely wanted something lighter


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> Are you guys looking at the weights of these wheels, when shopping?
> Just curious.
> 
> I definitely wanted something lighter


Definitely. The ones I went with are lighter than the factory 20" Rosarios. The stocks are 32lb each and my new ones are 25lb each.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Milt IV 84 said:


> Definitely. The ones I went with are lighter than the factory 20" Rosarios. The stocks are 32lb each and my new ones are 25lb each.


Nice wheel 
But...something weird....on the Asanti site they show the 20x9 as 25lbs, but the 20x8.5's that you bought at 29lbs.





Asanti Black Label ABL-27 Dynasty Wheels & ABL-27 Dynasty Rims On Sale


Asanti Wheels are the most customizable wheels on the market. Offered in multpiece construction, all elements of these wheels can be completely customized.



www.asantiwheels.com





And then Fitment Industries says 25.78lbs .


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Mmccoy998 said:


> I'm seriously considering these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sharp, but 31lbs...


----------



## Mmccoy998 (Jun 2, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> Sharp, but 31lbs...


The weight is what's holding me back

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Mmccoy998 said:


> The weight is what's holding me back
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


IMO if they aren't heavier than stock they're fine. I have zero plans to track this car so as long as they aren't big heavy bricks that make it ride like crap it's all gravy baby.


----------



## Mmccoy998 (Jun 2, 2019)

Milt IV 84 said:


> IMO if they aren't heavier than stock they're fine. I have zero plans to track this car so as long as they aren't big heavy bricks that make it ride like crap it's all gravy baby.


I know, I'm just being picky lol

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jagerauto (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyone know what offset might achieve this ? These wheel companies are so secretive. I found some bbs I like, 21x9.5 with 30mm offset wondering how that would be


----------



## dynastyreal (Aug 13, 2007)

20” HRE Wheels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

dynastyreal said:


> 20” HRE Wheels
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks fantastic! Do you know the wheel specs? Are you on coilovers?


----------



## dynastyreal (Aug 13, 2007)

Milt IV 84 said:


> That looks fantastic! Do you know the wheel specs? Are you on coilovers?


I’m on H&R VFT Springs. Wheels are 20/9.0/ 35 offset


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

dynastyreal said:


> I’m on H&R VFT Springs. Wheels are 20/9.0/ 35 offset
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Looks damn good man!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

...


----------



## dynastyreal (Aug 13, 2007)

Milt IV 84 said:


> Nice. Looks damn good man!


Thanks. I’ve already added more. Here is a current pic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

dynastyreal said:


> Thanks. I’ve already added more. Here is a current pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it ! Are your skirts from Maxton ? I did H&R also but your back looks a lot lower than mine


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

MtlArteon said:


> Love it ! Are your skirts from Maxton ? I did H&R also but your back looks a lot lower than mine


I believe his are the adjustable lowering springs from H&R. That would explain why he is so much lower.


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Milt IV 84 said:


> I believe his are the adjustable lowering springs from H&R. That would explain why he is so much lower.


I love it. Kinda wish I had done that now.


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

MtlArteon said:


> I love it. Kinda wish I had done that now.


Yeah it looks amazing. I'm just afraid the ride would be pretty bad that low on just springs but maybe I'm wrong, maybe H&R figured it out. I think I'm just going to do the regular H&R for now and then do air ride or coilovers next year.


----------



## Aero1900 (Feb 9, 2019)

In just ordered these. Konig Oversteer. 19"


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Aero1900 said:


> In just ordered these. Konig Oversteer. 19"


Those are nice. Look similar to SQ5 wheels. Post pics once mounted and include the specs if you can please.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Aero1900 said:


> In just ordered these. Konig Oversteer. 19"


I ordered those for one of my previous Passats in 19", and just FYI....in person, they looked smaller than a typical 19" wheel because of the thick lip and the spokes not going all the way to the lip. And they didn't look right on that big of a car.
Nice wheel though & weighed 22.9lbs in 19x8.5" spec

Same tires here:
E321639A-FDF4-4B70-A912-CB4952A9E909 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

I have 19 Superspeed RF05 going on this week once the tires arrive. Went in for a test fit this week. They are 19 x 9.5 and putting 255/40/R19 tires on


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

MtlArteon said:


> I have 19 Superspeed RF05 going on this week once the tires arrive. Went in for a test fit this week. They are 19 x 9.5 and putting 255/40/R19 tires on
> View attachment 99195
> 
> 
> View attachment 99196


Oh that's gonna look nice!


----------



## dynastyreal (Aug 13, 2007)

MtlArteon said:


> Love it ! Are your skirts from Maxton ? I did H&R also but your back looks a lot lower than mine


Yes. It’s H&R VFT Springs. And yes that’s maxton design skirts also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Milt IV 84 said:


> Oh that's gonna look nice!


Here they are. Got them on today. Man I love them. Really completes the look.


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

MtlArteon said:


> Here they are. Got them on today. Man I love them. Really completes the look.
> View attachment 99675
> 
> 
> View attachment 99676


Daaaaaamn! That looks sick! Those tires are beefy and gives it a really aggressive look. Filled up that wheel well too and makes it look lower now too. Nicely done man. Killed it!


----------



## timetohate (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi guys! How you think, 255/40 R20 on 9' wheels are compatible with arteon on stock springs ? Bcs i wanna 20 wheels but 35 tires are too hard in my country & i think about 40 aspect ratio.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MtlArteon said:


> Here they are. Got them on today. Man I love them. Really completes the look.
> View attachment 99675


It looks perfect with the H&R springs _(only because you were complaining about/regretting the H&R's on the last page)_

You said 9.5" wide, but what offset btw?


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> It looks perfect with the H&R springs _(only because you were complaining about/regretting the H&R's on the last page)_
> 
> You said 9.5" wide, but what offset btw?


They are +33. There’s still a bit of gap I wish I could get rid of but I won’t complain haha I love the look. It’s crazy how different this car looks from when I bought it. Minimal things done and it just sticks to the corners now.


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

MtlArteon said:


> They are +33. There’s still a bit of gap I wish I could get rid of but I won’t complain haha I love the look. It’s crazy how different this car looks from when I bought it. Minimal things done and it just sticks to the corners now.


Post some more pics from different angles just so we can drool some more.


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Here’s a few more. Need get that side marker done and then take a few more pics 


Milt IV 84 said:


> Post some more pics from different angles just so we can drool some more.


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

MtlArteon said:


> Here’s a few more. Need get that side marker done and then take a few more pics
> 
> View attachment 100797
> 
> ...


Wearing a team Canada jersey like a true Canadian!


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

Milt IV 84 said:


> Wearing a team Canada jersey like a true Canadian!


Naw bro a Montréal canadiens jersey haha


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

MtlArteon said:


> Naw bro a Montréal canadiens jersey haha


Pulling for you guys. Tough showing for you boys last night.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Can anybody confirm that the VW Karthoums would fit on the Arteon? This is the spec Size: 8J x18 ET50. Looking to swap my mom's Rosario's with smaller size rims so that I can put in a thicker tire for her so she doesn't have to worry about popping tires .

I did the calculator and this is what it looks like.cjist wanted to make sure it also clears the brakes. TIA

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk
View attachment 101474


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> Can anybody confirm that the VW Karthoums would fit on the Arteon? This is the spec Size: 8J x18 ET50. Looking to swap my mom's Rosario's with smaller size rims so that I can put in a thicker tire for her so she doesn't have to worry about popping tires .
> 
> I did the calculator and this is what it looks like.cjist wanted to make sure it also clears the brakes. TIA
> 
> ...


Stock wheels on my Arteon are 18x8 et40 If that helps. Et50 is going to bring them in even more so I don't know if that will cause any problems with rubbing near the strut or inner part of the wheel well.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Milt IV 84 said:


> Stock wheels on my Arteon are 18x8 et40 If that helps. Et50 is going to bring them in even more so I don't know if that will cause any problems with rubbing near the strut or inner part of the wheel well.


Yeah, that's what I'm afraid off. Been reading and it seems general rule is no more than 5 mm offset from the original. So this set up would be 10mm more since it's the same width. 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Bought a used tire to test fit it before commiting to buying all 4 new tires. maybe a dumb question, but the TPMS in the Arteon is transferrable to a new rim right? Meaning I don't need to worry about buying a whole new set of TPMS with the new rims?

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> Bought a used tire to test fit it before commiting to buying all 4 new tires. maybe a dumb question, but the TPMS in the Arteon is transferrable to a new rim right? Meaning I don't need to worry about buying a whole new set of TPMS with the new rims?


Yes, you can swap the sensors over

They'll have to pull them from the current wheels/tires obviously
I guess it depends on what you plan on doing with the OEM wheels/tires though....keeping them for later or selling them?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yes, you can swap the sensors over
> 
> They'll have to pull them from the current wheels/tires obviously
> I guess it depends on what you plan on doing with the OEM wheels/tires though....keeping them for later or selling them?


Thank you for the confirmation! I'm going to be putting the current TPMS in the downsize 18 inch wheels (if the test fit passes). For the conti tires, I'm going to sell them later. They are almost so Brand New too haha. Less than 1000 miles so far since mom kept popping them and replacing with new ones. For the Rosario's, planning on putting them on wife's Atlas and I know it doesn't have TPMS sensors (wish it did but uses the ABS I believe) so it should be good

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgee72 (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi all. Newbie. Thoughts on bronze bbs for a 2021 arteon r? Curious as to the impact on ride with a lowering kit and are there any non warranty canceling performance mods or tune out there?


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey, welcome. Lots of good people on here to give opinions. Ultimately it is your car, do what you want. Those wheels will look great I’m my opinion. Congrats


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Jgee72 said:


> Hi all. Newbie. Thoughts on bronze bbs for a 2021 arteon r? Curious as to the impact on ride with a lowering kit and are there any non warranty canceling performance mods or tune out there?
> View attachment 101855
> View attachment 101839


Bronze would loom great on white IMO


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Jgee72 said:


> Thoughts on bronze bbs for a 2021 arteon r?
> View attachment 101839


I liked those wheels, *UNTIL* I saw the price tag @ $705/each in 19"


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Bronze will certainly pop with a white car. Definitely something different from the sea of black rims hahaha. But yeah, price wise that's a lot. Hopefully you can get it somewhere cheaper if money is a concern 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagerauto (Jun 4, 2009)

Figured I’d give my input here, as I had looked on here to find specs when I decided. 

I wasn’t able to find anyone running what I wanted to run, but did calculations and I think I have found the absolute maximum width and lowest offset you can run on the Arteon without camber, or lots of poke. 

So I’d take this into consideration while you guys search for wheels. If you stay below my specs you will have good luck. I wouldn’t run anything more than a 10” wide wheel, and on a 10” wide wheel I would not get any lower offset than et40. Obviously if you get a 9” wheel you can go lower offset. 

Anyways here my specs 
21x10 et40 BBS LM 
255/30/21 Tires (just some cheap Lexani tires while I tested fit) 

Lowered on KW coilovers. I cannot lower my front coilovers any lower. The wheels will hit the perch on the coilover. You would not have this issue with stock struts and lowering springs but you would be very close to stock struts. None the less I plan to modify the coilovers slightly to get a tad lower. 

I did not do any fender rolling, no spacers, no camber aside from what’s recommended from factory. My alignment is %100 greens. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

jagerauto said:


> Figured I’d give my input here, as I had looked on here to find specs when I decided.
> 
> I wasn’t able to find anyone running what I wanted to run, but did calculations and I think I have found the absolute maximum width and lowest offset you can run on the Arteon without camber, or lots of poke.
> 
> ...


Saw this on IG yesterday. So GOOD! 🥵


----------



## jagerauto (Jun 4, 2009)

Milt IV 84 said:


> Saw this on IG yesterday. So GOOD!


Thanks!


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

How is everyone blacking out their chrome trim? Vinyl wrap?


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Both. Vinyl and hyper dip. I have used both. I’m better w dip, personally. Hyper goes on much better than old plasti dip. Vinyl is vinyl, I’m just not patient enough to be that good at it. Good from afar, but far from good. Just don’t stand with in 10’ of my car, or you can see I suck at vinyl


----------



## dynastyreal (Aug 13, 2007)

My HRE’s FF10










2021 VW Arteon 4 Motion APR Tuned


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Finally joined the Braselton wheel club. Now I can be cool like @Toyin and @bgc996 lol. Thanks @snobrdrdan ! 
Now just need to peel the black vinyl off of the lower chrome strip. I'll leave the black on the window trim but just think the chrome strip on the bottom ties the wheels together visually,


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

Copbait said:


> Finally joined the Braselton wheel club. Now I can be cool like @Toyin and @bgc996 lol. Thanks @snobrdrdan !
> Now just need to peel the black vinyl off of the lower chrome strip. I'll leave the black on the window trim but just think the chrome strip on the bottom ties the wheels together visually,
> 
> View attachment 105171


NICE!!! Are those the 19's or 20's?

Are you running spacers?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

salvadorsantana said:


> NICE!!! Are those the 19's or 20's?


Those are 20's from a Tiguan  

_(the Atlas has the option for 21" Braseltons....I don't think there is 19" version)_


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

Copbait said:


> Finally joined the Braselton wheel club. Now I can be cool like @Toyin and @bgc996 lol. Thanks @snobrdrdan !
> Now just need to peel the black vinyl off of the lower chrome strip. I'll leave the black on the window trim but just think the chrome strip on the bottom ties the wheels together visually,
> 
> View attachment 105171


Beautiful! Love the car color too!


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

salvadorsantana said:


> NICE!!! Are those the 19's or 20's?
> 
> Are you running spacers?


20's courtesy of Dan. Originally had factory 19" Montevideos and had 10mm spacers on the front and 15mm on the rear but those wheels were 8" inch wide with 40mm offset. The Braseltons are 8.5" with a 38mm offset so they poke out an extra 8mm as is. I did try test fitting them the 10mm spacers but I thought they poked out just a little more than I cared for. I might try some 5mm at some point. 



Toyin said:


> Beautiful! Love the car color too!


Thanks! Seeing your car is what inspired me to source me a set for myself and I love the concave look towards the center. It's actually Urano Gray despite it looking like _Manganese_ gray. When the sunlight hits it just right it looks stunning. Here's another angle. Not the best pic but does show the color a little better.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Why are the Chennai's not getting love in this thread? They should still make that an option on the 21' Arteon. Trying to look for some used ones. They look quite nice. More so than the Montevideo I feel 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagerauto (Jun 4, 2009)

Copbait said:


> Finally joined the Braselton wheel club. Now I can be cool like @Toyin and @bgc996 lol. Thanks @snobrdrdan !
> Now just need to peel the black vinyl off of the lower chrome strip. I'll leave the black on the window trim but just think the chrome strip on the bottom ties the wheels together visually,
> 
> View attachment 105171


I like this as an alternative to mine, might have to pick up a set of these cheap at some point! Be good wheels to not have to worry about as much


----------



## bryedarko (Aug 5, 2021)

this is my setup 
•20x9
•5x112
•Rohana RFX11
•Michelin PS4s
•15mm spacers all around
•APR adjustable coil overs
•+35 offset 
•255/35/r20


----------



## CRC_IN (Aug 7, 2021)

Eibach Springs. ECS Spacers. 10/17.5. Factory everything else.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

CRC_IN said:


> Eibach Springs. ECS Spacers. 10/17.5. Factory everything else.
> View attachment 109840


^^^
I had/added the TT spring pads on the rear (instead of the thin OEM rubber pads on top of the rear springs) and that was the perfect height IMO, and looks like your car could use them too for even wheel gap front & rear.
my 2 cents

That said, I have an extra pair laying around here since I just sold the car


----------



## ArteonLV (Dec 3, 2019)

CRC_IN said:


> Eibach Springs. ECS Spacers. 10/17.5. Factory everything else.
> View attachment 109840
> 
> View attachment 109837
> ...



How is the ride with the spacers, any vibrations in the steering wheel at all?


----------



## CRC_IN (Aug 7, 2021)

ArteonLV said:


> How is the ride with the spacers, any vibrations in the steering wheel at all?


Not that I’ve noticed. Highway speeds feel good. Smooth for the most part excluding road factors, but my commute is mostly low-speed street. No vibrations, but feel is overall more sensitive from spring change?

my biggest concern was springs rubbing, but haven’t had that at all. We have a lot of speed humps where I live, not like the parking lot kind, but to slow traffic entering roundabouts. Never a prob even though that was a big drop.


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Fellas, need some advice. The stock 20s that came on my sel premium have the 35 series tires and I can not survive on them for long because of east cost living. So I’m debating between two options:

A. Get 40 series tires for the stock 20s with 10mm spacers upfront and 15mm in the rear and call it a day. Even if the car will sit an inch higher. This may work and no plans to lower the car as of this moment but maybe springs later on.

B. Buy wider 19s with more aggressive offsets to not have the need for spacers and go with the 45 series tires. Which will yet again raise the car by an inch but rather deal with that then busted wheels and tires.

I would prefer 45s but those might look silly on 19 inch wheels and typically put on 18s. Also, I don’t have much experience running 40s on a 20 inch wheel and how they could potentially hold up driving in Manhattan and northern NJ. I was thinking about running 40s on 19 inch wheels since that’s the stock fitment but I’d rather go 40s on the 20 inch wheels I already have.

What you all think?


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

ArteonLV said:


> How is the ride with the spacers, any vibrations in the steering wheel at all?


I currently have H&R lowering springs and ECS spacers. No vibrations at all, spacers are hub centric and basically and extension of the wheel.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

EuroNeed said:


> Fellas, need some advice. The stock 20s that came on my sel premium have the 35 series tires and I can not survive on them for long because of east cost living. So I’m debating between two options:
> 
> A. Get 40 series tires for the stock 20s with 10mm spacers upfront and 15mm in the rear and call it a day. Even if the car will sit an inch higher. This may work and no plans to lower the car as of this moment but maybe springs later on.
> 
> ...


I think you should stick to the stock 19" size tires. It'll look better and will keep your speedo accurate plus with them being 40 series you'll have that extra cushioning you're looking for. 

That said, if you want a set of almost new 19" factory wheels with 40 series tires and TPMS sensors, I have these available. Only 1,500 miles on them. Pulled them off of my 21 just two months in because I wanted 20's.


----------



## ArteonMN (Sep 21, 2021)

Copbait said:


> I think you should stick to the stock 19" size tires. It'll look better and will keep your speedo accurate plus with them being 40 series you'll have that extra cushioning you're looking for.
> 
> That said, if you want a set of almost new 19" factory wheels with 40 series tires and TPMS sensors, I have these available. Only 1,500 miles on them. Pulled them off of my 21 just two months in because I wanted 20's.
> 
> View attachment 119429


What are you looking to get for them? (not sure if I should have replied like this but I couldn't find a dm option on here lol)


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

ArteonMN said:


> What are you looking to get for them? (not sure if I should have replied like this but I couldn't find a dm option on here lol)


I'll message you about it.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> I had/added the TT spring pads on the rear (instead of the thin OEM rubber pads on top of the rear springs) and that was the perfect height IMO, and looks like your car could use them too for even wheel gap front & rear.
> my 2 cents
> 
> That said, I have an extra pair laying around here since I just sold the car


Did you use the TT pads on stock suspension or lowered it and added the thinner pads? Do you have a link for the part? 
I was thinking about just trying to drop the rear honestly the front looks fine oem but the rear rake is too much.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Jadar said:


> Did you use the TT pads on stock suspension or lowered it and added the thinner pads? Do you have a link for the part?
> I was thinking about just trying to drop the rear honestly the front looks fine oem but the rear rake is too much.


I used the TT pads (part number: 8J0512149) with the Eibach lowering springs to dial in the perfect height


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Jadar said:


> Did you use the TT pads on stock suspension or lowered it and added the thinner pads? Do you have a link for the part?
> I was thinking about just trying to drop the rear honestly the front looks fine oem but the rear rake is too much.


I’m on the hunt for the same result, the front for me is fine, I want to lower just the rear about 3/4” which would level out the car and make the rear look so much better. I’m going to attempt just doing the rear eibach springs and the TT pad this is about 3/4” from what I’ve researched. If you beat me to it post results.


----------



## poorboy17 (Jun 27, 2017)

I saw these wheels the other day on Ebay, any thoughts?









19'' wheels for VW ARTEON 4MOTION 2019 & UP 5x112 19x8 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 19'' wheels for VW ARTEON 4MOTION 2019 & UP 5x112 19x8 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

poorboy17 said:


> I saw these wheels the other day on Ebay, any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like them they look good. I just worry about eBay quality wheels.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

jagerauto said:


> Figured I’d give my input here, as I had looked on here to find specs when I decided.
> 
> I wasn’t able to find anyone running what I wanted to run, but did calculations and I think I have found the absolute maximum width and lowest offset you can run on the Arteon without camber, or lots of poke.
> 
> ...


That looks so nice, so aggressive. Do you think these Hartmann will work 20x9 et40 without rubbing? Or do I need to go with et29 that they also offer?


----------



## Arts Arteon (Nov 5, 2021)

drmario515 said:


> OEM 20x8 ET40 VW Rosarios
> Tires: OEM 245/35/20 Continental ProContact
> Suspension: H&R Super Sport Springs for Audi S3
> Spacers: ECS 10/17.5mm
> ...


----------



## drmario515 (Jul 8, 2012)

If you’re 4mo; mk7/7.5 Golf R or S3 will work. CTS or any of the major manufacturers should work. 

FWD: you will use Mk7 GTI 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmario515 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just a couple pics on 20” Atlas wheels.. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arts Arteon (Nov 5, 2021)

drmario515 said:


> If you’re 4mo; mk7/7.5 Golf R or S3 will work. CTS or any of the major manufacturers should work.
> 
> FWD: you will use Mk7 GTI
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! Much appreciated!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

drmario515 said:


> Just a couple pics on 20” Atlas wheels..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look good and they're easy to find (take offs) and usually dirt cheap....the only knock though, they're stupid heavy. Like 37lbs or something, right?


----------



## dynastyreal (Aug 13, 2007)

**Selling my 20” HRE Wheels










2021 VW Arteon 4 Motion APR Tuned


----------



## Messy_smith (Sep 15, 2021)

drmario515 said:


> Just a couple pics on 20” Atlas wheels..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those rims look great on the white, shame i cannot find them in Aus.


----------



## ArteonGuy (11 mo ago)

Hi guys. Doesn’t anyone know if 19x10 40et will work with H&R sport springs. Thinking of going with 255/40r19. Thanks


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

jagerauto said:


> Figured I’d give my input here, as I had looked on here to find specs when I decided.
> 
> I wasn’t able to find anyone running what I wanted to run, but did calculations and I think I have found the absolute maximum width and lowest offset you can run on the Arteon without camber, or lots of poke.
> 
> ...


What’s your opinion on a 20x9 et30
Wheel? You think that’s a good safe figment? I figured it would be ok since I see most people sun 15mm spacers in front and 17.5 in the rear with a et40 oem wheel.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Jadar said:


> What’s your opinion on a 20x9 et30
> Wheel? You think that’s a good safe figment? I figured it would be ok since I see most people sun 15mm spacers in front and 17.5 in the rear with a et40 oem wheel.








JR-WHEELS


JR-Wheels is a unique collection of rims created over the years based on the latest automotive trends using advanced technologies such as flow forming.




jr-wheels.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

faroodi said:


> JR-WHEELS
> 
> 
> JR-Wheels is a unique collection of rims created over the years based on the latest automotive trends using advanced technologies such as flow forming.
> ...


I know the ET and the calculations I was really wanting to see if someone run an et30 with a 9” wheel to see how the poke is or the lack there of. I’m concerned it may poke and there’s no way to really tell until I either see it in person or I lower and install the wheels. I’m between the Hartman 256 wheels with 9” and either et40 which woild be fine or take the chance and get the et29 and risk some poke.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Jadar said:


> I know the ET and the calculations I was really wanting to see if someone run an et30 with a 9” wheel to see how the poke is or the lack there of. I’m concerned it may poke and there’s no way to really tell until I either see it in person or I lower and install the wheels. I’m between the Hartman 256 wheels with 9” and either et40 which woild be fine or take the chance and get the et29 and risk some poke.


You won’t poke out with et30 on 9” wheels. I have the Tiguan R wheels (et38) on my Arteon with 15mm spacers on the back and 10mm on the front. My wheels are 8.5” wide and have no rubbing. It’s sits pretty darn flush in the rear and a slight tuck in the front. Et30 wheels would sit 8mm further out and the 9 inches would net an additional quarter inch (6mm) outward poke. So basically you’re 1mm tucked compared to mine. I’m not sure I’d use those on the front tho even with the fender mod.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Copbait said:


> You won’t poke out with et30 on 9” wheels. I have the Tiguan R wheels (et38) on my Arteon with 15mm spacers on the back and 10mm on the front. My wheels are 8.5” wide and have no rubbing. It’s sits pretty darn flush in the rear and a slight tuck in the front. Et30 wheels would sit 8mm further out and the 9 inches would net an additional quarter inch (6mm) outward poke. So basically you’re 1mm tucked compared to mine. I’m not sure I’d use those on the front tho even with the fender mod.


Oh that’s great info thanks so much for your helpful insight. I think I’ll cancel the et29 order and go with the e40 and if need be I’ll run like a 5mm spacer or soemething.
Just curious why you said you wouldn’t run that setup in the front? Too much rock debris while rolling?


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Jadar said:


> Oh that’s great info thanks so much for your helpful insight. I think I’ll cancel the et29 order and go with the e40 and if need be I’ll run like a 5mm spacer or soemething.
> Just curious why you said you wouldn’t run that setup in the front? Too much rock debris while rolling?


No not because of road debris, just because of the potential for rubbing on the fenders especially if you're cornering hard or something like that. In reality I guess you could try it as you'd only be poked out an additional 4mm than I am on the front but you'll definitely need to tuck those fender clips inward (aka fender mod) assuming you're lowered


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Copbait said:


> No not because of road debris, just because of the potential for rubbing on the fenders especially if you're cornering hard or something like that. In reality I guess you could try it as you'd only be poked out an additional 4mm than I am on the front but you'll definitely need to tuck those fender clips inward (aka fender mod) assuming you're lowered


I see. Nah I didn’t wanna chance as I will be on eibach springs soon, so I canceled the order for the et30 and placing it for et40 instead. If anything I’ll run like an ecs 5mm spacer if any at all. Thanks for your help once again broski 👍👍👍


----------



## draganb (10 mo ago)

Hey guys, I don't know much about wheels sizing and spacing, so I would appreciate your help.
Would these fit the 2020 Arteon R-line?








VW 19 inch rims Golf 8 5H GTI GTD R summer tires summer wheels 5H0601025R | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VW 19 inch rims Golf 8 5H GTI GTD R summer tires summer wheels 5H0601025R at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Just wanted to share this info as I finally got around to mounting my be tires and wheels. I’ll post pics soon when my car is clean.

When shopping for TPMS there is a budget friendly solution. These can get pricey especially when you drop 2500+ on wheels and tires the last thing you want is more nickel and dime. I’ve seen oem Tpms between $200-$300. Well I found a seller on eBay that sells HUF with no manufacturer logo for $48 for all 4 with metal valve stems. That’s a 1/4 of the price it’s amazing how much manufacturers up charge by just stamping their logo.

So the oem 2021 sensors are orange and part # is 5Q0907275F. These replaced part number 5Q0907275B but there is no change other than the color. It’s still 433mhz and they work perfect just as designed, mounted on mine with zero issues. Made in Germany by HUF who supplies a lot of manufacturers.

So anyway just a viable solution to save you guys some money. eBay seller is *azpartspro. *


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Well here it is all clean finally with a fresh first coat of wax of the season and the new wheels since this is a wheel thread.
Love the way this car looks especially with the Hartmann 256 wheels. So many good angles this car has I don’t know which pics to post. Hope you guys like the setup. 
Wheel specs are Hartmann 256 20x9 et40 with 255/35/20 tire. I want to lower it on eibachs that’s next, it needs it bad.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Jadar said:


> Well here it is all clean finally with a fresh first coat of wax of the season and the new wheels since this is a wheel thread.
> Love the way this car looks especially with the Hartmann 256 wheels. So many good angles this car has I don’t know which pics to post. Hope you guys like the setup.
> Wheel specs are Hartmann 256 20x9 et40 with 255/35/20 tire. I want to lower it on eibachs that’s next, it needs it bad.


That is hot! I'm not usually too fond of aftermarket wheels but man those are pure sex! They look like they could pass for OEM. Oh yeah I agree she does need some lowering. With that said, I can't help my eyeballs drifting to that Benz in the garage.


----------



## ZackZ (Oct 19, 2021)

Anybody knows what's this wheel please? Got the pic from Vroom.


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

Five spokers give it a very retro look. I believe that Hartman wheel design was a OE Audi A3 rep.


----------



## VolInGa (Jun 18, 2021)

ZackZ said:


> Anybody knows what's this wheel please? Got the pic from Vroom.
> View attachment 169316


Looks like a VW Trenton powder coated black.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Copbait said:


> That is hot! I'm not usually too fond of aftermarket wheels but man those are pure sex! They look like they could pass for OEM. Oh yeah I agree she does need some lowering. With that said, I can't help my eyeballs drifting to that Benz in the garage.


Thanks man, you helped me a great deal in the process especially with the offset. I wanted an OEM+ look. I’m relatively picky about my wheels as well but I do venture out to aftermarket wheels but it has to be something classy.
I can’t help but mention how many compliments the Arteon gets, I’ve had BMW’s M cars and Audi s cars and even some domestic stuff here and there and by far the arteon always gets a comment directly or indirectly. It’s a great looking car that will age well IMO. 

Aha good eye that’s my wife’s cla250 with the amg sport package. It’s a super fun little car especially with awd. I do wish it was the cla45 becase of the power but she didn’t want it she said it’s a boy racer car especially with the loud exhaust which she’s not a fan of at all.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

ZackZ said:


> Anybody knows what's this wheel please? Got the pic from Vroom.
> View attachment 169316


It looks good it suits the car well especially black on black or urano maybe I can’t tell. I say go for it, lower it and get the wheels.


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

Jadar said:


> Wheel specs are Hartmann 256 20x9 et40 with 255/35/20 tire.


Those wheels look really nice on the black car, congrats! I'm seriously considering the same set... and it's your fault!


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

gemini_or said:


> Those wheels look really nice on the black car, congrats! I'm seriously considering the same set... and it's your fault!





gemini_or said:


> Those wheels look really nice on the black car, congrats! I'm seriously considering the same set... and it's your fault!


Thanks so much. I love the wheels, it really transformed the car it’s like an OEM+ setup with a big of Audi flare. You won’t regret it go for it. They fit perfect in 20x9. Now I just need to lower it.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Jadar said:


> Just wanted to share this info as I finally got around to mounting my be tires and wheels. I’ll post pics soon when my car is clean.
> 
> When shopping for TPMS there is a budget friendly solution. These can get pricey especially when you drop 2500+ on wheels and tires the last thing you want is more nickel and dime. I’ve seen oem Tpms between $200-$300. Well I found a seller on eBay that sells HUF with no manufacturer logo for $48 for all 4 with metal valve stems. That’s a 1/4 of the price it’s amazing how much manufacturers up charge by just stamping their logo.
> 
> ...


So these were recognized by the car and displayed the pressure values in the infotainment automatically with no issues and no obdeleven or coding or dealer trip or anything? Just bolt the wheels/tires to the car and the car picked them up same as the factory sensors?


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> So these were recognized by the car and displayed the pressure values in the infotainment automatically with no issues and no obdeleven or coding or dealer trip or anything? Just bolt the wheels/tires to the car and the car picked them up same as the factory sensors?


So I asked Tire Rack and they told me they may just have to wake them up with a tool but I never got confirmation if they had to or not. They did comment as some sensors by design as soon as you inflate them past 26psi they auto wake. Either way these will work on a 2021 VW car. Also the 2021 Arteon don’t have Tpms reset it just pick up the 433mhz signal and transmit the pressure to your car.
So yes to answer your question no issues, no obd11 coding of any kind.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Neuspeed RSe102 20x9 ET40 255/35/20 Contis 3mm spacers in rear










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

faroodi said:


> Neuspeed RSe102 20x9 ET40 255/35/20 Contis 3mm spacers in rear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it. What springs are you lowered on?


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Jadar said:


> Love it. What springs are you lowered on?


Thanks. Bilstein coil overs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Jadar said:


> Just wanted to share this info as I finally got around to mounting my be tires and wheels. I’ll post pics soon when my car is clean.
> 
> When shopping for TPMS there is a budget friendly solution. These can get pricey especially when you drop 2500+ on wheels and tires the last thing you want is more nickel and dime. I’ve seen oem Tpms between $200-$300. Well I found a seller on eBay that sells HUF with no manufacturer logo for $48 for all 4 with metal valve stems. That’s a 1/4 of the price it’s amazing how much manufacturers up charge by just stamping their logo.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this post, it was helpful - I _almost_ bought these but I wanted to see if I could get the exact same rev F sensors that came with the car, which I found a set for $100:









4x New TPMS sensor Audi Skoda VW Porsche Bentley Ferrari 5Q0907275B, 5Q0907275F | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 4x New TPMS sensor Audi Skoda VW Porsche Bentley Ferrari 5Q0907275B, 5Q0907275F at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Double what yours cost but still almost nothing compared to the absurd nearly $200 each from the dealer. Your post helped me be able to see exactly what the OE sensor looks like and look at all the markings so I could compare directly to what was out there for sale and know for certain these are in fact the real deal.


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm going with Kuhmo Ecsta PA51 245/35R20XL. They are about an inch wider than the stock Continentals, and beefier sidewalls. 

Check out my rant here:








Stock Continental ProContact TXs = Junk


I've popped 3 tires in the span of 2 weeks. Including a dented rim. 2 over easter, 1 yesterday. There is a visible and notable difference in the sidewalls between the stock tires, and Kuhmo Ectsta PA51 XL that I purchased. I had them on my 18s on my Jetta GLI I owned before my Arteon and had a...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

Jadar said:


> Wheel specs are Hartmann 256 20x9 et40 with 255/35/20 tire.


Did your car originally come with 19” or 20” OEM wheels? I’m asking since if your car is an SEL-P R-line with 20” 245 235-width original tires, could you have used those stock tires on 9.0” wide rims or do these rims stretch a 235 tire too much? Your car looks great with these Audi replica wheels from Hartmann.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Ali B said:


> Did your car originally come with 19” or 20” OEM wheels? I’m asking since if your car is an SEL-P R-line with 20” 235-width original tires, could you have used those stock tires on 9.0” wide rims or do these rims stretch a 235 tire too much? Your car looks great with these Audi replica wheels from Hartmann.


Thanks 👍. It came with 19” rims originally. From what I saw on the tire mounting calculator you can get away and use 245’s so if you have 20’s oem you could prob reuse the stock tires. I opted for 255’s since it gives it a bit more of an aggressive stance.


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Peckadelic said:


> I'm going with Kuhmo Ecsta PA51 245/35R20XL. They are about an inch wider than the stock Continentals, and beefier sidewalls.
> 
> Check out my rant here:
> 
> ...


How can the same tire size be that much wider?


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

Jonathan Shefftz said:


> How can the same tire size be that much wider?


1" difference is not realistic, perhaps 1/2" at most. I have noticed that the same tire mounted on wider wheels looks wider compared to narrower wheels (e.g. 245/35 tires mounted on stock 20"x8" wheels vs aftermarket 20"x8.5" or 20"x9.0"). The stock 20" Arteon wheels are only 8" wide. I think 8.5" or 9.0" wide wheels would better fit the 245/35R20 tires.


----------



## ArteonGuy (11 mo ago)

MtlArteon said:


> Here they are. Got them on today. Man I love them. Really completes the look.
> View attachment 99675
> 
> 
> View attachment 99676


Looks great. Do you think 19x10 et35 would fit lowered on h&r springs with 255/40r19?


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Ali B said:


> 1" difference is not realistic, perhaps 1/2" at most. I have noticed that the same tire mounted on wider wheels looks wider compared to narrower wheels (e.g. 245/35 tires mounted on stock 20"x8" wheels vs aftermarket 20"x8.5" or 20"x9.0"). The stock 20" Arteon wheels are only 8" wide. I think 8.5" or 9.0" wide wheels would better fit the 245/35R20 tires.


Ah, interesting, thanks.
I wonder if that could be a contributing factor for the plague of sidewall failures on the 20" tires?
Out of curiosity, I looked at this calculator:





245-35R20 - Tire and Wheel Plus Sizing | Tire Size Calculator


245-35R20 tire size comparison with 1010tires.com Tire Size calculator. Use our tire calculator to compare tire sizes based on tire diameter, radius, sidewall height, circumference, revs per mile and speedometer difference.




www.1010tires.com




... which gives the wheel width range at 8.0 to 9.5 for that tire size, so that Arteon 20" wheel is at the bare minimum width.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

Jonathan Shefftz said:


> Ah, interesting, thanks.
> I wonder if that could be a contributing factor for the plague of sidewall failures on the 20" tires?
> Out of curiosity, I looked at this calculator:
> 
> ...


A downside to going with wider wheels is that they tend to be heavier (more metal), resulting in higher unsprung weight. So if you go with 9.0" or 9.5" wide rims, you want to make sure they are high quality rims with relatively light weight. With 245/30 tires, I would go with no wider than 9.0".


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Ali B said:


> A downside to going with wider wheels is that they tend to be heavier (more metal), resulting in higher unsprung weight. So if you go with 9,0" or 9.5" wide rims, you want to make sure they are high quality rims with relatively light weight. With 245/30 tires, I would go with no wider than 9.0".


While all true what you stated however I would absolutely NOT do a 30 sidewall on an Arteon, especially when not lowered it will look absolutely ridiculous on stock height. 35 is stock on a 20” wheel, I’d keep it at that even if lowered. 255/35/20 on Arteon looks perfect with H&R or eibach springs it’s what I run with eibach 255/35/20 and it’s spot on.


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

Ali B said:


> A downside to going with wider wheels is that they tend to be heavier (more metal), resulting in higher unsprung weight.[...]


Good reminder, thanks -- in my favorite sport of ski mountaineering, width (skis + climbing skins + ski crampons) = more weight, so we're always paying attention to that tradeoff.
For a given wheel width though, I wonder about the tradeoff between weight vs strength? When I bought my winter tires, the only wheels in stock at Tire Rack weighed about the same, so weight didn't factor into my decision. But otherwise, I'm reminded of the phrase (from many gear-intensive sports): weight, durability, price -- pick two. 
So for wheel models of the same diameter & width, at roughly the same price, will a lighter wheel be more prone to damage on bad roads?


----------



## whitearteon (7 mo ago)

MtlArteon said:


> They are +33. There’s still a bit of gap I wish I could get rid of but I won’t complain haha I love the look. It’s crazy how different this car looks from when I bought it. Minimal things done and it just sticks to the corners now.


What size tires are you running?


----------



## bwhite57 (Feb 9, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what this OEM wheel is called? I need to replace two of them on our Arteon and none of the online OEM parts finders shows this as an option. Our car is a 21 Premium R-Line.








Thanks for the help.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

bwhite57 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this OEM wheel is called? I need to replace two of them on our Arteon and none of the online OEM parts finders shows this as an option. Our car is a 21 Premium R-Line.
> View attachment 196477
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Wheel name is Nashville. PN is 3G8-601-025-T-FZZ. Cheapest you'll find it out the door is here, which is Emich VW in Colorado:






Wheel 3G8-601-025-T-FZZ | Wholesale VW Parts


Wheel 3G8-601-025-T-FZZ




www.wholesalevwparts.com


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

CRC_IN said:


> Eibach Springs. ECS Spacers. 10/17.5. Factory everything else.
> View attachment 109840
> 
> View attachment 109837


Looks great!!


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

bwhite57 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this OEM wheel is called? I need to replace two of them on our Arteon and none of the online OEM parts finders shows this as an option. Our car is a 21 Premium R-Line.
> View attachment 196477
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Ouch, that sucks! I happen to be selling a FULL SET, like new for $1100, not sure where you are located though.. so instead of buying 2 for $1000, you get 4!


----------



## tcollier (23 d ago)

Winters: 225/55/R17 101-H Michelin X-Ice


----------



## Artycar (17 d ago)

Does anyone know the weight of the 20" Nashville Wheels? Thanks.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Has anybody put on the Dark graphite 20s Trenton wheels on their Arteon? If so, would you be kind to post a pic?

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Artycar said:


> Does anyone know the weight of the 20" Nashville Wheels? Thanks.


A bare wheel is 31.5lbs


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> Has anybody put on the Dark graphite 20s Trenton wheels on their Arteon? If so, would you be kind to post a pic?


I was going to buy a set, as they used to be decently priced (when they were available new -- not sure if they still are or not?) BUT they were way too heavy @ 35.5lbs each
I went lighter instead & went with Neuspeeds

Here's a good rendering though:








Arteon with 20" Trenton or Braselton wheels


Rendered these to see what the SEL-P R-line would look like with either wheel options. Photocredit: ArtyParty Factory 20" Trenton wheels Factory 20" Trenton wheels - gloss black Factory 20" Braselton wheels




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> I was going to buy a set, as they used to be decently priced (when they were available new -- not sure if they still are or not?) BUT they were way too heavy @ 35.5lbs each
> I went lighter instead & went with Neuspeeds
> 
> Here's a good rendering though:
> ...


Oh wow thank you!And they do look nice. I have a set that I bought for our '18 Atlas but ended not using it. Now I have it sitting in garage. I'm not much of a fan of the '23 Arteon SEL- P rims. Frankly, it should've been the Rosario's that came with the spec not the SEL. Thought the Dark Trenton's would be a good compromise. Too bad on the weight. But would there be an issue with the drivetrain if I decide to put it on a '23 Arteon?

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artycar (17 d ago)

snobrdrdan said:


> A bare wheel is 31.5lbs


Thank you!


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> I was going to buy a set, as they used to be decently priced (when they were available new -- not sure if they still are or not?) BUT they were way too heavy @ 35.5lbs each
> I went lighter instead & went with Neuspeeds
> 
> Here's a good rendering though:
> ...


I might be a bit biased but I prefer the Braseltons. Got them from some really cool dude in Michigan who really knows his stuff. 

With tires mounted, there was only a 1.7% weight difference between the montevideos and the braseltons (58.4 vs 59.4lbs) which is not enough for me to tell the difference in unsprung weight. However, the 20's do increase cornering and stability significantly. I can't comment on the Trentons.


----------



## TanStarfield (May 31, 2019)

Copbait said:


> I might be a bit biased but I prefer the Braseltons. Got them from some really cool dude in Michigan who really knows his stuff.
> 
> With tires mounted, there was only a 1.7% weight difference between the montevideos and the braseltons (58.4 vs 59.4lbs) which is not enough for me to tell the difference in unsprung weight. However, the 20's do increase cornering and stability significantly. I can't comment on the Trentons.
> 
> View attachment 246521


That looks great! Do you have any other pics posted of your Arteon? Looks like you've blacked out most of the chrome.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Copbait said:


> I might be a bit biased but I prefer the Braseltons. Got them from some really cool dude in Michigan who really knows his stuff.
> 
> With tires mounted, there was only a 1.7% weight difference between the montevideos and the braseltons (58.4 vs 59.4lbs) which is not enough for me to tell the difference in unsprung weight. However, the 20's do increase cornering and stability significantly. I can't comment on the Trentons.
> 
> View attachment 246521


Braseltons definitely fire on the Arteon but we already have it on our Atlas. Want to have a different rim for the Arteon, if and when I get one . 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> A bare wheel is 31.5lbs


You sure about that? They feel a hell of a lot heavier than that (like, double) when hoisting a wheel/tire on and off my tire rack on a ladder.


----------



## Artycar (17 d ago)

puma1552 said:


> You sure about that? They feel a hell of a lot heavier than that (like, double) when hoisting a wheel/tire on and off my tire rack on a ladder.


If they had the tire on (pro contact tx), the tire weighs 23lbs!


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Artycar said:


> If they had the tire on (pro contact tx), the tire weighs 23lbs!


Well that explains it, I guess I didn't realize the tire weighed almost as much as the wheel...that's absurd because the bare tires never felt nearly as heavy as the bare wheels.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> Oh wow thank you!And they do look nice. I have a set that I bought for our '18 Atlas but ended not using it. Now I have it sitting in garage. I'm not much of a fan of the '23 Arteon SEL- P rims. Frankly, it should've been the Rosario's that came with the spec not the SEL. Thought the Dark Trenton's would be a good compromise. Too bad on the weight. But would there be an issue with the drivetrain if I decide to put it on a '23 Arteon?


No, no issues at all. Just a little more sluggish off the line with the extra rotating weight.
Lighter wheels/tires just make it feel more sprightly, especially on a smaller engine car.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> You sure about that?
































Wheel AND tire on the same scale @ 53.8lbs


----------

